# Avast does anybody use



## ROZIA (Jun 25, 2006)

Just wanting some feedback about it. Thanks


----------



## sporter804 (May 15, 2009)

Avast is a pretty good home solution. The Active Protection can slow down some computers, but overall it's a pretty good product. One of the main reasons I like it is because of it's boot-time scans which is a very good feature that other free anti-virus solutions don't offer. 

Just stay away from norton & mcaffee altogether. They will definitely slow your computer down and only catch a fraction of stuff coming in. 

AVG free is a good solution as well, if you're interested in just freeware.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

It runs well, and is pretty lightweight.

And i agree with above post that the boot time scan is a nice feature.

If you go with a paid version of Norton then get the 2009 version, all other previous versions are really horrible


----------



## Daniel Tiger (May 21, 2009)

ROZIA,

I personally like avast! 4.8 Home Free. Nice and lite and may features people do not realize because they have not read the user's manual available at the avast! site. If you are thinking about getting it read first ask questions here or on their forum, make an informed decision and be ahead of the game.

Dan


----------



## adagiopop (Mar 2, 2008)

I tried Avast 4.8 (after AVG 8.5 free seemed to cause Outlook problems). 

I had trouble figuring out the UI. Sometimes it would scan no files (even tho I selected entire hard drive) and create no log.

Probably my mistake, but I could not figure it out.

I am going to try again, since I could not find a better free antivirus.


----------

